# Doe is way to YOUNG!!!



## rabbitman (Feb 18, 2011)

OK so I have this NZW doe that got out of her cage last night probally, and I have a buck who runs free in the rabbit barn, well when I walked  in there he was breeding her,  I have no clue how long this went on. She is only 2 1/2 months old. The buck is 1 year old. 
What do you think will happen? Will she die? I assume this has happened in the wild before because that saying rabbits breed like rabbits, is true. Thanks I need allot of help???


----------



## cattlecait (Feb 18, 2011)

She should be okay. Accidents happen, we have a buck who ran free in the rabbitry too, and thus we wound up with English Lop X Florida White crosses 

Just keep a close eye on her, palpate and such to keep track of what's going on. Because she's young she might not have even conceived, but you never know. I know 3 months is the general age when rabbits will start breeding if left to their own devices.

Her body probably won't inflict anything that she can't handle, her uterine horns are only so big so the babies can only get so big (then again, some folks get those single giant babies every once in awhile). If it's really causing her a problem, her body will pinch them off and she'll probably abort them.

Best of luck, hope it turns out okay.


----------



## Bunnylady (Feb 18, 2011)

If this doeling is only 10 weeks old, you probably don't have anything to worry about. Even dwarf breed does don't generally become fertile before 12 weeks of age; larger breeds typically take a little longer to mature than the little ones. Consider this event as a warning to you to make her pen more secure!


----------



## rabbitman (Feb 20, 2011)

cattlecait said:
			
		

> She should be okay. Accidents happen, we have a buck who ran free in the rabbitry too, and thus we wound up with English Lop X Florida White crosses
> 
> Just keep a close eye on her, palpate and such to keep track of what's going on. Because she's young she might not have even conceived, but you never know. I know 3 months is the general age when rabbits will start breeding if left to their own devices.
> 
> ...


Ok well if everything goes ok than we will have NZW/Mini Rex babies, they might turn out cute  and yes Bunnylady I went and bougth a manufactored cage from IFA and put her in it, I really like those cages from the store I think I will replace them for my crappy homemade ones LOL.


----------

